# Fehler bei Ausführen von localhost:8080



## newUser() (16. Jun 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich versuche einen lokal gestarteten Server (über intelliJ) im Browser aufzurufen erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:
*Whitelabel Error Page*
This application has no explicit mapping for /error, so you are seeing this as a fallback.

Fri Jun 16 11:38:48 CEST 2017

There was an unexpected error (type=Internal Server Error, status=500).

java.lang.String cannot be cast to org.springframework.security.core.userdetails.User

Im Quellcode soll folgender Code den Fehler enthalten:
public org.springframework.security.core.userdetails.User getCurrentUserDetails{
return (org.springframework.security.core.userdetails.User) SecurityContextHolder.getContext().getAuthentication().getPrincipal();
}

Leider weiß ich nicht was genau hier falsch sein soll.

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## stg (17. Jun 2017)

getPrincipal liefert einen String zurück und kein User-Objekt.


----------

